# Blickpunkt Sport Julia Büchler



## stummel (31 Aug. 2019)

Kann jemandvielleicht von dieser Sendung Bilder cappen wäre super: https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/b...-in-voller-laenge-av:5d382fea90678400131bcaa5

Da hat die Julia eine enge blaue Bluse u. beige farbenden Rock an und sie sieht damit klasse aus!!! Vorspann ,Halbzeit und nach dem Spiel wäre klasse...:thx::thx::thx: im voraus schonmal


----------



## Tittelelli (2 Sep. 2019)

stummel schrieb:


> Kann jemandvielleicht von dieser Sendung Bilder cappen wäre super: https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/b...-in-voller-laenge-av:5d382fea90678400131bcaa5
> 
> Da hat die Julia eine enge blaue Bluse u. beige farbenden Rock an und sie sieht damit klasse aus!!! Vorspann ,Halbzeit und nach dem Spiel wäre klasse...:thx::thx::thx: im voraus schonmal



wisch Dir mal den Sabber ab :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------

